# CF/DND Fire Apparatus



## Inspir (17 Dec 2006)

Does the CF/DND have fire apparatuses designed specifically for the field? I found this “fire truck from hell” and was wondering if the CF has something similar to it, or if they only use a normal apparatus.


----------



## 241 (17 Dec 2006)

I have seen something similar to that in Wainwright, but they where yellow


----------



## Heatwave (31 Dec 2006)

She is a "beaut" but we don't have anything of that size or with an 8x8 (let alone 4x4) capability.  We have a deployable/Herc-able OshKosh, with the exact same cab design as the one in the picture (which is also produced by the same company).  It is yellow, but I haven't yet heard nor seen any plans to purchase anything like in the pic.  

Chimo!


----------



## old medic (31 Dec 2006)

The firefighters forum has a photo gallery at this link:
http://www.firehouse651.com/gallery/Vehicles-Equipment

I suspect heatwave is referring to these:
http://www.firehouse651.com/gallery/LRV-RIV-Type-Vehicles/trentont_1000deployable


----------



## gaspasser (31 Dec 2006)

The second link sure looks like the one here in Trenton.  As for the big green galut, there is no need for one that size in the field.  All soldiers are trained in FAFFE (First Aid Fire Fighting Equipment) and the Fire hall has a pump trailer that is field ready.  At least they do here in Trenton.  There is an MLVW, and probably HLVW too, that is config'd for fire fighting.  Any fire eaters want to put in here?


----------



## Badanai (31 Dec 2006)

That last link is a picture of Trenton's  Red 7 our T1000 Oshkosh.. oh yes our crash trucks (E-One, Oshkosh T1500, walter 4500, Waltec etc) )are designed for off road capabilities they are not the best do to weight


----------



## Scott (1 Jan 2007)

I ran a DA 1800 Osh Kosh during the fires of 02 and 03

http://www.safetyboss.net/oshkosh.html

Great truck for bush fires but hell if you get them stuck (And I did) The thing is eight wheel drive and articulates to steer. We've had them crossing creeks about 5 feet deep and climbed a ski hill at full bore in Kananaskis while discharging. Most fun I've ever had in a fire truck.


----------



## blacktriangle (1 Jan 2007)

Scott said:
			
		

> I ran a DA 1800 Osh Kosh during the fires of 02 and 03
> 
> http://www.safetyboss.net/oshkosh.html
> 
> Great truck for bush fires but hell if you get them stuck (And I did) The thing is eight wheel drive and articulates to steer. We've had them crossing creeks about 5 feet deep and climbed a ski hill at full bore in Kananaskis while discharging. Most fun I've ever had in a fire truck.



Wow...what a sweet truck..


----------

